# الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

سأبدأ الشرح من مثال للمقارنه مع كوكب من مجموعتنا الشمسيه :
كوكب الزهرة : . كوكب سيار "توأم" للأرض في المجموعه الشمسيه , مغلف بطبقة أتموسفير، وهي تتكون بغالبها من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون (CO2). وهي طبقة أتموسفير فتاكة. درجة الحرارة على سطح كوكب الزهرة تبلغ 457 درجة مئوية (تكفي لصهر الكبريت!)، والضغط الجوي أعلى ب- 90 ضعف من الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض . كان ينبغي أن ننظر الى أنفسنا ب "مرآة" جارنا لكي نفهم أحد أهم العمليات التي تحصل على سطح كوكبنا السيار- ألا وهي عملية تسخين سطح الكرة الأرضية والإحتباس الحراري بتأثير عامل الدفيئة.​ 
فهل سنستمر بالتوجه لحال يقترب في كل يوم من حال كوكب الزهره أكثر فأكثر ؟
لنبدأ بالشرح :​ 
ما هو الإحتباس الحراري؟
الأتموسفير (الغلاف الجوي)، وهو عبارة عن طبقة من الغازات التي تغلف الكرة الأرضية ، وهي نفاذة تماماً لاشعة الشمس القادمة (اشعاع قصير الموجات) ، ومغلقة أمام الاشعاعات التي تنبعث من الكرة الأرضية (إشعاعات طويلة الموجات). اشعاعات الكرة الأرضية تمتصها بالتحديد أبخرة الماء، ثاني أكسيد الكربون وغيرها . وبدون هذه الغازات لكانت درجة الحرارة على سطح كوكبنا تهبط ب-17 درجة مئوية بالمعدل لغاية 18 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر.​ 


اللقب "عامل الدفيئة" اشتق من الظاهرة التي تحصل بالدفيئات الزجاجية، وهي نفاذه لاشعاع الشمس لكنها مغلقة أمام اشعاعات الفوق حمراء، وهكذا تحفظ بداخلها درجات حرارة مرتفعة . منذ إنطلاق الثورة الصناعية التي بدأوا بعدها بإستخدام الوقود الحجري مثل: الفحم، الغاز الطبيعي، الغازولين والبنزين ومورست نشاطات مكثفة أخرى مثل حرق الغابات، بدأت تنطلق الى الأتموسفير كميات كبيرة من غازات الإحتباس الحراري .​ 
ما هي أشهر الغازات المسببه للاٍحتباسي الحراري ؟
ثاني أكسيد الكربون (co2) - كنتيجة لإستغلال الطاقة ، المواصلات ، العمليات الصناعية وقطع الغابات. 
الميثان (CH4) - نتيجة تحليل النفايات، استغلال ونقل الطاقة. 
تحت ثاني أكسيد النتروجين - (N2O)- نتيجة تسميد الأراضي وعمليات الحرق. 
كلور- فلورو- كربونات (CFC'S) وهيدرو- فلورو- كربونات (HFC'S) - نتيجة النشاطات الصناعية، التبريد والمرشات. ​ 


غازات الدفيئة تحتبس الحرارة بجوار سطح الأرض وتؤدي الى إرتفاع درجات الحرارة العالمية. درجة حرارة الكرة الأرضية ارتفعت بالمتوسط ب-3 درجات مئوية لغاية 6 درجات مئوية منذ سنة 1860، ومن المتوقع ان ترتفع بدرجة مئوية لغاية 3.5 درجة مئوية لغاية سنة 2100. هذا التسخين، والذي مصدره انبعاث غازات الدفيئة عقب النشاطات الانسانية ، يؤدي إلى ظواهر الطقس المتطرفة مثل ظاهرة "ال نينيو"، القحط في آسيا والفيضانات في جنوب أفريقيا. في منطقتنا بدأنا نشعر بتغييرات تتمثل بارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر وتمليح الاكويفر، بانخفاض عدد الأيام الماطرة مع ارتفاع حجم الأمطار، وتوسع الخط الصحراوي شمالا. الآن لا جدال بين العلماء حول عملية تسخين الكرة الأرضية، بل بأي حجم وبأي سرعة.​ 
السماء تحدد حالة طقسنا، جودة الجو- بأيدينا!
ما هو المطلوب ؟​ 
جمع معطيات عن انبعاث واستيعاب غازات الدفيئة وتدوينها. 
اختبار الوسائل والتكنولوجيا الحديثة للتقليل من انبعاث غازات الدفيئة. 
بلورة سياسة عالميه وخطة عمل لاتخاذ خطوات لتخفيف انبعاث غازات الدفيئة. 
مشاركة بتنفيذ الأبحاث، مثل اختبار المعنى الاقتصادي لاتخاذ خطوات لتخفيف غازات الدفيئة، ​ 
هل تعلم !؟​ 

أن غاز الـ - Co2 "ثاني أكسيد الكربون" يتسبب بـ - 50% من ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري "عامل الدفيئة" . ففي كل سنة يضيف سكان العالم ستة مليارات طن من غاز co2 ثاني أكسيد الكربون الى الغلاف الجوي كنتيجة لإحتراق الوقود ، الفحم ، الزيت والغاز الطبيعي ، وكنتيجة لإحراق الغابات. 
إن الغابات المطرية في المناطق الاستوائية تنتج الأكسجين وتستهلك غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون co2. إن الغابات الماطرة في الأمازون تنتج حوالي 40% من كمية الأكسجين في العالم. إن تقليص مساحة الغابات نتيجة التطور الزراعي والمدني تؤدي إلى المساس بانتاج الأكسجين وتقليص إستهلاك (نقصان) غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الـ- Co2. ​ 
منقول مع تعديلات كبيره ( السمردلي ).


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

شرح مبسط يبدأ من جذور المشكله ( من قبلي...السمردلي ) :
تصل كميات كبيره من الطاقه الشمسيه للأرض :
 جزء منها ( طاقة الاٍشعاعات الشمسيه ) تمتصه الأرض و جزء آخر ينعكس خارجا منها .
زيادة نسبة غازات الدفيئه تمنع جزء من الطاقه المنعكسه من الخروج من الغلاف الجوي .....فيمكن أن نضيفها حسابيا للطاقه الممتصه ( من قبل الأرض ......خصوصا المسطحات المائيه ) .
بزيادة كميه الحراره المكتسبه .....تزداد درجة حرارة الأرض كل يوم .......وهذه الزياده في درجة الحراره لها نتائج مرعبه على الحياه في الكره الأرضيه .......خصوصا أن تزايد درجات الحراره ( بسبب الزياده المرعبه في نسبة غازات الدفيئه ) يتم بسرعه رهيبه جدا .
العلاج :
صناعيا :تقليل نسبة غازات الدفيئه بشكل كبيرجدا من أجل أن نعطي للطبيعيه وقتا كافيا للتخلص من هذه الحراره الزائده ( و هي تحتاج لقرون للعوده لنفس الوضع الذي كان سائدا قبل الثوره الصناعيه ) ....حيث عندها تنتقل الحراره الى أعماق المحيطات و تنتشر فيها .
زراعيا و هو الأهم :المحافظه على الغابات و زياده المساحات الخضرا ء ( بشكل كبير ) للتخلص من ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون ) و هو أهم غازات الدفيئه و أكثرها اٍنتشارا .
​


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

*الدفيئه = ذوبان ثلوج القطبين = غمر المدن الساحليه = جفاف في مناطق أخرى !!!*




 


صوره من موقع للأمم المتحده توضح ماذا سينتج عن الدفيئه ( في أفريقيا كمثال ).
من غمر للمناطق الساحليه المهمه ( مثل دلتا النيل ) و زيادة تسارع عمليات التصحر المرعبه ( مثل القرن الأفريقي ) .​


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

لجميع المهتمين :
لا تترددوا في طرح الأسئله ....فممكن جدا أن تكون الأجوبه لدينا أو لدى أي من الأعضاء المهتمين .


----------



## انسان (16 فبراير 2007)

موضوع كثير متميز اخي السمردلي

و لدي بعض الاستفسارات اتمنى منك تساعدني على فهمها


ذكرت سيدي



> السماء تحدد حالة طقسنا، جودة الجو- بأيدينا!




هل تعني ان ان السبب الرئيس هو الانسان


* هل يمكن تدارك هذا الامر ؟

* و اذا امكننا فمدى صعوبة تداركه ؟

* هل تأثير هذه الظاهرة خطير جدا على البر والبحر على حد سواء ؟



كل الشكر لك على الموضوع المتميز

واتمنى ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك


----------



## قلم حر (17 فبراير 2007)

انسان;209616 قال:
			
		

> موضوع كثير متميز اخي السمردلي
> شكرا لك .......لكن أهمه نقل لموضوع مرتب و متميز ( المداخله الأولى ) .
> و لدي بعض الاستفسارات اتمنى منك تساعدني على فهمها
> 
> ...


بالعكس :
أنا في خدمة جميع أعضاء المنتدى ( على قدر اٍمكانياتي ) .
أتمنى أن أكون قدمت لك معلومات مفيده .....و لو بشكل بسيط .
اٍذا عندك أي اٍستفسار أو توضيح لأي نقطه في ردي هذا فلتكتبه .
أهلا بك .
ملاحظه : لو عندك اٍستفسار حول أي نقطه فلتكتبه .....و ممكن أن أنقل لك بحوثا كامله ( اٍذا أردت ) أو تقارير من مصادر اٍخباريه عن الأخطار المحدقه بكوكب الأرض ( و عندي منها الكثير) .
فلا تتردد بطرح أي سؤال ( عن هذا الموضوع أو غيره ) .... فممكن جدا أن يكون جوابه عندي أو موجود في مصادري الجيده .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (17 فبراير 2007)

رابط لتقرير منقول من ال سي اٍن اٍن حول توقعات لنتائج اٍرتفاع درجات حرارة الأرض على وجود 2000 جزيره أندونيسيا ( بحلول 2030 ) .....أي أقل من ربع قرن فقط !
و تلك بداية النتائج !
الرابط :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15070
أعاننا الخالق .


----------



## ارووجة (17 فبراير 2007)

موضووووووع حلووو كتيررررر
تعلمته بالمدرسة  بس  في معلومات زيادة حلووووة
ربنا يباركك  اخي


----------



## قلم حر (17 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> موضووووووع حلووو كتيررررر
> تعلمته بالمدرسة بس في معلومات زيادة حلووووة
> ربنا يباركك اخي


أهلا و سهلا بأرووجة المنتدى .
شكرا لتعليقك الجميل ( كالعاده ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## انسان (17 فبراير 2007)

كافة الشكر للاستاذ الرائع و المحترم 

( السمردلي )

اخجلتني بادبك 

اغبطك على روحك الطيبة 

عزيزي اذا كان لديك ماهو *جاهز* من بحوث و روابط 

فلتدرجها ( اذا لم يكن هناك تعب )

اما اذا لم تكون جاهزة فلا حاجة لأن تتعب نفسك فسأبحث أنا

لأني من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع و كنت أتباعه منذ فترة

حبيبي السمردلي

شكرا لك عليك !!​


----------



## انسان (17 فبراير 2007)

من خلال بحثي و جدت هذه الصفحة 

اتمنى ان تفيدكم


http://www.actionbioscience.org/environment/chanton.html


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

أشكر لك كلماتك الجميله ...... وصفتني بأكثر مما أستحق .
بل أنك أخجلتني بأسلوبك .
سأضع لك  واحده من مشاركاتي السابقه في منتدى علمي متخصص ( طبعا منقوله أصلا ) .


> أليك بحثا متكاملا في هذه الظاهره مع آراء عنها من مؤيد لأسباب و معارض لها مع نظره تاريخيه شامله لهذه الظاهره مع حلول مقترحه :
> مسميات الظاهرة :
> شاعت هذه الظاهرة في السنوات الأخيرة وبمسميات مختلفة منها ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري أو التغير المناخي العالمي Global Climate Change أو ظاهرة البيوت الزجاجية Green House Effect أو قد تسمى بمشكلة الدفيئات باعتبار أن كلمة الدفيئة هي التعريب لكلمة ( البيت الزجاجي ) وفق السياق المتبع في بعض الأقطار العربية .
> ومهما تعددت التسميات لهذه الظاهرة فإن المشكلة واحدة وهي تتعلق بارتفاع نسبة الملوثات من الغازات المختلفة .
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

انسان قال:


> من خلال بحثي و جدت هذه الصفحة
> 
> اتمنى ان تفيدكم
> 
> ...


 شكرا لك .... فتحته و أظنه جيد ....لكن سأدقق فيه لاحقا .
شكرا لك .
اٍليك موقعا للأمم المتحده ( هنا صفحه متوسطه و ليست الصفحه الرئيسيه ) .
و فيه الكثير من المواضيع باللغه العربيه :
http://www.grida.no/climate/ipcc_tar/vol4/arabic/145.htm
و هو خاص بالأمم المتحده و يتحدث عن هذه الظاهره ( في هذا التقريرالضخم ) بأسلوب مفصل مع اٍحصائيات كثيره .
أتمنى أن يعجبك و يفيدك .
موفق .
لا تتردد في أي طلب أو سؤال ..... فممكن جدا أن يكون مطلبك أو سؤالك موجود لدينا .
و قد تبحث عن معلومه لعدة أيام ..... و غيرك يجدها بالصدفه المجرده !ّ
أهلا بك وسهلا .


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

اٍليك هذا التقرير الذي لاحظ سببا غريبا اٍضافيا لكثره غازات الدفيئه !
--------------------------------------------​ 


 




واخيرا عرفنا من المسؤول عن تلوث البيئة​ 
*تربية المواشي تلوث الكرة الأرضية* ​ 
*الفاو تحذر من تربية المواشي بسبب مخاطرها على البيئة ومساهمتها في الاحتباس الحراري وتردي الموارد المائية والأراضي.* 

*ميدل ايست اونلاين*
روما ـ نبهت منظمة الأغذية والزراعة التابعة للأمم المتحدة (فاو) إلى المخاطر البيئية الكبيرة المتولدة عن قطاع تربية المواشي في العالم وآثارها في توليد غازات الاحتباس الحراري منادية بعلاج لهذه المخاطر. 

وقالت المنظمة في بيان وزعه مقرها "أن قطاع المواشي ينتج كميات كبيرة من غازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري المسؤولة عن تغيرات مناخية خطيرة حيث تولد 18 في المئة من غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون المنبعث في العالم بجانب مسؤوليته في تردي الموارد المائية والأراضي". 

ونقل البيان عن التقرير قوله "إن المواشي تمثل احدى أهم العناصر المساهمة في أشد المشاكل البيئية خطورة في يومنا الحاضر ما يستدعي اتخاذ الإجراءات العاجلة لمعاجلة مثل تلك المشكلات". 

كما توقع التقرير "أن ارتفاع حجم الاستهلاك العالمي من اللحوم بأكثر من الضعف من معدل بلغ 229 مليون طن خلال الفترة من 1999 وحتى 2001 إلى نحو 465 مليون طن عام 2050 وأن يقفز حجم الإنتاج من الحليب من 580 مليون إلى مليار و43 مليون طن في نفس الفترة مع انتشار مستويات الرخاء في أرجاء العالم". 

ولاحظ التقرير نمو قطاع الماشية في العالم بوتيرة أسرع من أي قطاع زراعي فرعي آخر حيث أنه يوفر سبل المعيشة لنحو 1.3 مليار نسمة ويسهم بنحو 40 في المئة من حجم الإنتاج الزراعي كما يعد للكثير من المزارعين الفقراء في البلدان النامية موردا رئيسيا للأسمدة العضوية اللازمة لزراعتهم. 

وفي هذا السياق خلص التقرير المعنون 'ظل المواشي.. خيارات وقضايا بيئية' إلى "أن مثل هذا النمو السريع يفرض ثمنا بيئيا باهظا مشددا على الحاجة إلى تقليص التكاليف البيئية لكل وحدة من وحدات الإنتاج الحيواني بنسبة النصف لتفادي الأضرار التي تتفاقم تحت مستواها الحالي". 

ومن جانب آخر حمل التقرير القطعان الماشية مسؤولية تدهور الأراضي بما يعادل 20 في المئة من المراعي جراء الإفراط في الرعي وتعرية التربة في حين يرتفع هذا الرقم في الأراضي الجافة التي تسهم السياسات غير المناسبة والإدارة غير الملائمة للمواشي في تفاقم ظاهرة التصحر. 

كما نبه إلى أن قطاع المواشي أحد أكثر القطاعات الإنتاجية تدميرا للموارد المائية النادرة على وجه الأرض وبشكل متزايد وأن الفضلات الحيوانية والمضادات الحيوية والهرمونات والنفايات الكيماويات للمدابغ والأسمدة ومبيدات الآفات المستخدمة لرش المحاصيل العلفية تعد من عناصر التلوث الرئيسية. 

وفيما أكدت المنظمة الدولية المختصة إلى أن الإفراط في استغلال المراعي على نطاق واسع يربك دورة المياه ويحد من تجدد الموارد المائية الأرضية، حيث قالت "أن المواشي هي المصدر الرئيسي الداخلي للتلوث الفسفوري والنتروجيني في بحر جنوب الصين ما يسهم في ضياع التنوع الحيوي في النظم الايكولوجية البحرية". 
ودعا التقرير إلى أهمية دراسة التكاليف البيئية لهذا القطاع موصيا باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لوقف تدهور الأراضي والعمل على إبعاد المواشي عن المناطق الحساسة واستحداث خدمات بيئية بمقابل وزيادة فاعلية إنتاج المواشي وزراعة المحاصيل العلفية لتحسين النظام الغذائي للحيوانات للحد من انبعاث غاز الميثان مع التركيز على تحسين كفاءة نظم الري واستحداث نظام لتسعير المياه وفرض الرسوم للنأي بمناطق تركز المواشي من المدن. (كونا) .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فهل قرأت سبب غريبا كهذا ؟؟؟
مع أنه منطقي و عملي جدا !!
للمزيد من المعلومات ....لا تتردد بالطلب.
أهلا بك .
موفق .


----------



## انسان (18 فبراير 2007)

> أشكر لك كلماتك الجميله ...... وصفتني بأكثر مما أستحق .
> بل أنك أخجلتني بأسلوبك .
> سأضع لك واحده من مشاركاتي السابقه في منتدى علمي متخصص ( طبعا منقوله أصلا ) .




كل الشكر لك .. انت من اخجلتني بادبك 

و ردك علي اثبت ان ماقلته لك تستحقه و اكثر






> اٍليك موقعا للأمم المتحده ( هنا صفحه متوسطه و ليست الصفحه الرئيسيه ) .
> و فيه الكثير من المواضيع باللغه العربيه :
> http://www.grida.no/climate/ipcc_tar/vol4/arabic/145.htm
> و هو خاص بالأمم المتحده و يتحدث عن هذه الظاهره ( في هذا التقريرالضخم ) بأسلوب مفصل مع اٍحصائيات كثيره .





كل الشكر .. سأتصفحه لاحقا لإني مشغول قليلا حاليا


----------



## انسان (18 فبراير 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اٍليك هذا التقرير الذي لاحظ سببا غريبا اٍضافيا لكثره غازات الدفيئه !
> --------------------------------------------
> ...





ههههههههههههههه

فعلا غريب

ههههههه

ولكنه واقعي 

كل الشكر و الود







> للمزيد من المعلومات ....لا تتردد بالطلب.
> أهلا بك .
> موفق .




صدقني لن أتردد بعد ماالتمسته من ادبك و خلقك 

الذي هو قدوة لكل انسان 



ادام الله الحب بيننا


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك لكلماتك اللطيفه .
اٍنما توضح ما في نفسك من لطف و محبه .
أهلا بك و سهلا .


----------



## عدول (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان كل شىء خلقناة بقدر صدق الله العظيم


----------



## قلم حر (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

شكرا للمرور .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## nonogirl89 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

-موضوع جميل لكن فعلا غريب موضوع المواشي دة 
-موضع الرياح الشمسية دة فعلا بردة غريب لكن هل له اثباتات علمية ولا دى مجرد افتراضات من العلماء ؟
-ولو ممكن بس استفسر هل لموضوع الاحتباس الحراري دة علاقة بثقب الأوزون اللى بنسمع عنه من زمان وهل من الممكن انى أعرف ازاى ممكن يحصل ثقب في الأوزون؟ لأن الأوزون دة غاز ومن أهم الخواص المميزة للغازات الانتشار فلو من الممكن توضيح فكرة ازاى يحصل ثقب في غاز و لا كلمة ثقب الأوزون دى مجاز عن قلة نسبته ؟
وشكرا جدا على المواضيع دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> -موضوع جميل لكن فعلا غريب موضوع المواشي دة
> 
> -موضع الرياح الشمسية دة فعلا بردة غريب لكن هل له اثباتات علمية ولا دى مجرد افتراضات من العلماء ؟
> -ولو ممكن بس استفسر هل لموضوع الاحتباس الحراري دة علاقة بثقب الأوزون اللى بنسمع عنه من زمان وهل من الممكن انى أعرف ازاى ممكن يحصل ثقب في الأوزون؟ لأن الأوزون دة غاز ومن أهم الخواص المميزة للغازات الانتشار فلو من الممكن توضيح فكرة ازاى يحصل ثقب في غاز و لا كلمة ثقب الأوزون دى مجاز عن قلة نسبته ؟
> وشكرا جدا على المواضيع دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


أهلا و سهلا .
1) بالنسبه للمواشي : فهي تتنتفس و تنتج ثاني أكسيد الكربون بكميات هائله ....بالاٍضافه لما تستهلكه من نباتات ( قد تخفض نسبة هذا الغاز الدفيئي الأهم )بالاٍضافه لتدمير الأراضي البعليه .
لو أردتي شرحا أوضح ....أنا جاهز .
2) موضوع الرياح الشمسيه ....سأود له قريبا بشرح مفصل .
3) الأوزون غاز مكون من ثلاث جزيئات من الأكسجين( O3) ....بعض المواد التي من صنع البشر ( مثل بعض الفريونات التي تستخدم في الكثير من وسائل التبريد ) تقوم بتفكيك الجزيئات الثلاثيه اٍلى ثنائيه ( أي تحولها اٍلى أكسجين عادي ثنائي الجزيئه ) و هي ( أي O2)ليست لها خواص تعكس بها بعض الأشعه الضاره التي تصل الأرض ( خطورة تفاعل التفكيك الكبرى أنه تفاعل سلسلي ! )
أي لا علاقه للاٍحتباس الحراري بثقب الأوزون ( على الأقل لم يثبت ذلك للآن ) .
بالنسبه لتسمية ( ثقب ) : هو فعلا نقصان بالنسبه .....لكن تركزه في القطبين و محيطهما ( أي تركز النقصان بالنسبه ) أجاز اٍستخدام هذه التسميه .
و النقصان الشديد في التركيز عند القطبين ينتج عن طبيعة حركة الأرض الدورانيه حول نفسها .....حيث الأوزون أكثر كثافة من الأكسجين فيميل للمناطق ذات السرعات الدورانيه العاليه .....أي يميل للتركز حول خط الاٍستواء ...و الاٍبتعاد عن القطبين .
أكرر : سأوضح أكثر تأثير الرياح الشمسيه في مداخله لاحقا .
منتظر لأي توضيح حول الرد الحالي .
الردود القادمه لأي شيء غير واضح ......سيكون رد متكامل لكل سؤال ....حتى تعم الاٍستفاده ....فما تعلمينه أنتي قد لا يعلمه غيرك .
أهلا بكي من جديد .


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

شكرا جدا على الرد على سؤالى وربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

الرياح الشمسيه و تأثيرها على رفح حرارة الأرض :


> *الإشعاعات الكونية "تؤثر" في مناخ الأرض*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


و أضيف نقطه لم ترد في التقرير:
الرياح الشمسيه تحوي كميه كبيره من الطاقه الحراريه ( كما هو معرف ) .
تزايد نشاطها : يرفع من درجة حرارة الأرض .
وجود غازات الدفيئه : يمنع اٍنعكاس جزء كبير من تلك الطاقه الحراريه .. بالتالي تزداد ظاهرة اٍرتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض .
نقطه مكرره لكن مهمه :
الغلاف الجوي يحصر جزء من الطاقه الواصله للأرض ( أي يمنع اٍنعكاسه ) و وجود غازات الدفيئه يجعل الجزء المحصور ( الغير منعكس ) أكبر .....ما يسبب زيادة الطاقه الحراريه التي يمتصها كوكبنا .....فترتفع درجه حرارة الأرض .
ربنا يستر .
أنا مستعد لأي توضيح ......آملا أن تكون توضيحاتي فيها الجواب الوافي أو بعض من المعلومات المفيده ( على أقل تقدير ) .
أهلا بيكي يا أختي .


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا جدا على الرد على سؤالى وربنا يباركك


لا شكر على واجب .
و لو أي سؤال أنا فهمته خطأ أو بحاجه لمزيد من التوضيح .....لا تترددي بطرحه بصوره أكثر تفصيلا أو توضيح كيف أن ردي لم يكن جوهريا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*

شكرا على التوضيح و اللى فهمته 
ان الرياح الشمسية لها دور في التغيرات المناخية لكن هناك دور اكبر للتوث الناتج من غازات الدفيئة لأنها تقلل من انعكاس الطاقة الواصلة للأرض وبالتالى تؤدي الى زيادة الاشكال
 يعنى فكرة ان الرياح الشمسية هي المسئولة عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لا تقلل من مسئولية الانسان عن هذا الارتفاع 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح و اللى فهمته
> ان الرياح الشمسية لها دور في التغيرات المناخية لكن هناك دور اكبر للتوث الناتج من غازات الدفيئة لأنها تقلل من انعكاس الطاقة الواصلة للأرض وبالتالى تؤدي الى زيادة الاشكال
> يعنى فكرة ان الرياح الشمسية هي المسئولة عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لا تقلل من مسئولية الانسان عن هذا الارتفاع
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


تمام .
أهلا بيكي .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

أوروبا تتمسّك بخطتها بشأن غازات الدفيئة رغم الأزمة المالية







أوروبا تتمسك بخطتها والآجال التي وضعتها لتطبيقها رغم العاصفة المالية​ 


بروكسيل، بلجيكا(CNN)-- اتفق زعماء الاتحاد الأوروبي على تمسّكهم بخطتهم الطموحة لخفض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة، رغم القلق من أن يؤثّر ذلك على النسيج الصناعي المترنح أصلا بفعل الأزمة المالية.
 واستكمل قادة دول وحكومات الاتحاد الأوروبى الخميس أعمال قمتهم التى بدأت الأربعاء فى بروكسل بمناقشة حزمة الإجراءات الجديدة الخاصة بتنظيم اللجوء والهجرة إلى دول الاتحاد.
وأعلن الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي في مؤتمر صحفي إنّ "الأهداف ستبقى هي نفسها والجدول لن يتغير" وفق ما نقلت أسوشيتد برس.
وأضاف "الآجال التي حددناها بشأن قضية التغيّر المناخي تعدّ مهمّة لدرجة أنه لا يمكننا استخدام الأزمة المالية والاقتصادية كذريعة لإلغائها."

وكانت بولندا هددت باستخدام حق الفيتو ضد مشروع بيان لقمة الاتحاد الأوروبي يدعو إلى اتخاذ قرار بشأن القوانين الأوروبية المقترحة لمكافحة التغير المناخي في ديسمبر/كانون الأول، موضحة أنها تخشى من ألا يؤخذ الأثر الاقتصادي للقوانين المقترحة في الحسبان.
كما أيدت ستّ دول أخرى منضمة حديثا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي من وسط وشرق أوروبا تهديد بولندا، متهمة المفوضية الاوروبية بعدم أخذ جهودها السابقة بشأن التغير المناخي فى الاعتبار.
كما أيّدت إيطاليا التهديد محذرة من تكاليف التحوّل إلى "الأخضر" لاسيما مع مشاكل السيولة التي خلّفتها الأزمة المالية.
وفي نهاية المطاف اتفق الزعماء على التمسّك بالأهداف المرسومة، غير أنّ ساركوزي اعترف بأنه واجه مهمة صعبة في التوصل إلى هذا الاتفاق.

وأضاف " الأمر يرجع إلى الرئيس "المفوضية الأوروبية جوزيه مانويل" باروسو وإلي لإيجاد حلول للدول التى أعربت عن مخاوفها."
وقبل ذلك، اقترحت الحكومة الفرنسية قرارا جديدا يتمسك بالموعد النهائي للتوصل إلى اتفاق قبل نهاية العام، ولكنه يعد بأخذ "الوضع الخاص" لكل دولة من الدول الاعضاء فى الاعتبار. 


*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : (GMT+04:00) - 17/10/08*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الصين تقر بصعوبة السيطرة على انبعاث الغازات الضارة لديها​









من المؤكد ان النمو الاقتصادي سيظل في صادرة اولويات الصين​ 

اقرت الصين ان التحكم في انبعاثات الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري على اراضيها " امر صعب"، وحذرت من وجود احتمال ضعيف لحدوث تحسن مبكر في هذا المضمار. 
وفي اول تقرير عن سياستها حول التغير المناخي، اقرت بكين للمرة الاولى ان الغازات التي تنبعث منها مساوية لتلك التي تنبعث من الولايات المتحدة. 
وقال التقرير ان اعتماد الصين على الفحم لضمان النمو الاقتصادي يجعل من التحكم في التلوث امرا صعبا. 
واضاف التقرير ان الدول المتقدمة ينبغي عليها ان تفعل المزيد في هذا المضمار. 
تغير تكتيكي ​واقر التقرير بالمشاكل الناجمة عن التغير المناخي الذي يشهده كوكب الارض، وقال ان " الظواهر المناخية الحادة مثل الارتفاع الكبير في درجات الحرارة، والامطار الغزيرة، والجفاف الشديد ازدادت في عددها وحدتها". 
وقال ان " الطاقة المنتجة بشكل اساسي من الفحم، لا يمكن ان تتغير بشكل كبير في المستقبل الكبير، ومن ثم تجعل من مسألة السيطرة على انبعاث الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري صعبة". 
ويقول شيرونج تشن محرر بي بي سي لشؤون الصين ان التقرير يعد بمثابة تغير تكتيكي في موقف الصين بشأن هذه القضية. 
ويقول انه رغم ان الصين كانت تقاوم الضغوط العالمية بشأن حصتها من الغازات المنبعثة، فانها الان قد اخذت المباردة لتعلن للعالم انها تعي حدة المشكلة. 
وكان فريق من الخبراء من جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية قد حذروا سابقا من انه ما لم تقم الصين بتغيير سياساتها المتعلقة بالطاقة بشكل جذري، فإن الزيادات التي تسببها في انبعاثات الغازات ستكون أكبر بعدة مرات من نسب التخفيض التي تجريها الدول الغنية على تلك الانبعاثات وفق ما نص عليه بروتوكول كيوتو. 


*المصدر: BBCArabic*
*تاريخ النشر : الخميس 30 أكتوبر 2008 00:09 GMT*​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

زيادة الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري في الدول الصناعية









زادت الانبعاثات في الدول الصناعية منذ عام 2000​ 

*تقرير
**روجر هارابين 
**محرر الشؤون البيئية، بي بي سي* 

ارتفعت نسبة الانبعاثات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري في الدول الصناعية بنسبة 2.3 بالمئة بين عامي 2000 و2006. 
وجاءت معظم هذه الزيادة من كندا والكتلة السوفيتية السابقة. 
وقال متحدث دولي ان على دول العالم التحرك بشكل أسرع من أجل تجنب وقوع تغير مناخي خطير. 
وتجتمع دول العالم الشهر المقبل في بولندا من أجل المفاوضات السنوية حول ملف التغير المناخي. 
وفي الواقع ان الأرقام الحديثة لا تثير التفاؤل. فهي تظهر انه في عام 2006 تراجعت الانبعاثات 1 بالمئة ولكن السكرتارية العامة للوكالة المعنية برصد التغير المناخي قالت إنه تغيير بسيط وغير مهم. 
ومنذ عام 2000 والتوجه الاساسي السائد هو ارتفاع نسبة الغازات المؤدية للإحتباس الحراري رغم تعهد الدول الصناعية بتقليص إسهامها في هذا الأمر. 
وفي الفترة الأخيرة أشارت الأرقام إلى أن الارتفاع الأكبر جاء من الكتلة الأوروبية الشرقية حيث وصلت الزيادة إلى 7.4 بالمئة منذ عام 2000. 
وتعد بريطانيا من الدول القليلة الملتزمة بالسير نحو تحقيق هدفها في الحد من الانبعاثات. 
غير أن تقرير قدم إلى الحكومة البريطانية مؤخرا اعتبر ان الانبعاثات في بريطانيا قد تكون زادت لو أخذنا في الاعتبار التلوث الناجم عن الابحار والطيران والكربون الموجود في البضائع المستوردة.


*المصدر: BBCArabic
تاريخ النشر : الثلاثاء 18 نوفمبر 2008 00:37 GMT*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا" للاخ قلم حر وللاخت جيلان
على احياء الموضوع المهم جد  جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا قلم حر
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمت بود​


----------

